# What is/was the best guitar you've ever played?



## Blitzie (Jul 21, 2014)

I want to know! In terms of feel, sound, personal connection with the instrument. What was/is the best guitar you've ever played?

I have two. One of which I'm fortunate enough to own.

Last week, I played a one-of-a-kind Framus Panthera Custom and it absolutely blew me away. I really loved that guitar. It was incredible. It was WAY too much for me to ever consider buying but the time I spent with it was priceless. I'll include a link for anyone who wants to read the story or see the guitar. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-framus-today-story-included.html#post4101474

The other is my ESP Eclipse. I got this guitar in a trade over a year ago and I can't believe I own it. It's full thickness and in the beautiful silverburst finish. The binding is on the front and back, all the way up and around the headstock. It plays amazingly and it feels like it was made for me personally. I love this guitar more than anything and I don't think I'll ever get rid of it. It got me through the hardest time I've ever encountered. Like, literally saved my life.

Your turn!


----------



## MFB (Jul 22, 2014)

There was a Lake Placid Blue Fender Mustang (god damn, all them caps) at my local Guitar Center that had a neck on it that could kill a mule. Just, fit your hand perfectly. Not too fat, not too thin, and what felt like a perfect curve to it with no sort of shoulders. I had the cash for it but was holding out for a certain something that later turned out to be my Steinberger GR4, which also had an incredible playability to it; but still wasn't quite on par with the Mustang.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 22, 2014)

If we are talking personal connection it's got to be my Gibson Explorer, I've wanted one since before I even started playing guitar so owning one is a dream come true

As far as feel I remember playing an EVH Wolfgang way back in the day at my local shop that was F*CKING awesome! It was set up really well with a nice low action. I remember playing it and thinking "so this is why people spend more than 1k on a guitar" (I was like 17 and hadn't played many guitars so I may be remembering it better than it was)


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 22, 2014)

tom anderson drop top, suhr modern... I have played some really nice prs guitars but they are not really for me..


----------



## Dcm81 (Jul 22, 2014)

Early 90's Parker Fly. I only ever played it once for about an hour and a half but it's stayed with me till this day.
I can't say much about the tone but the playability, the feel, the weight.....my dear god, that neck!
I've wanted one ever since but just can't afford one


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 22, 2014)

My #13 KxK by far has been the best, it has a body contour on the back that fits super snug against the body paired with the thinness of the body makes it very comfortable also its super light and the thin clear coat letting it keep the wood feel all over makes it feel smooth...love it


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 22, 2014)

Hmmm, probably my USA jackson sl2h, or my carvin dc727. Wedont get expensive guitars here in our music stores.


----------



## source field (Jul 22, 2014)

My fender strat


----------



## Orzech (Jul 22, 2014)

PRS 513, 'that one'


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 22, 2014)

I've played most of the big name guitars out there and I keep coming back to this one


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 22, 2014)

^ there is deffenitly something about original UV's both my silver dot and GR felt awesome


----------



## aciek_l (Jul 22, 2014)

My BlacKat Feral S6. Feels great and sound great. I had very good Gibson LP Studio, my Ibanez RGA121H is awesome axe, but BlacKat is best.


----------



## Zado (Jul 22, 2014)

The best was probably a Tom Anderson, I played years ago,incredible guitar really.Close secondo the Schecter USA S-tint CS,though it was loaded with rusty and dirty strings,it played and sounded like a dream.No doubt it'd have been on par with the TA if strings were new,or at least decent.Manne did outstanding job with many guitars I tried from them,but they were "particular" so I had no term of comparison.

Also,found great things from Mayos and Music Man..a 20th silhouette I played in the past was simply astonishing


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 22, 2014)

Played/owned a LOT of different brands (PRS, Mayones, ESP, Ibanez, BRJ, BlacKat, Caparison, EBMM, Schecter, Suhr etc. I even played a Blackmachine once) but the best is still my Carvin CT6 faded denim. I've had several Carvins too and I don't know why but this one stands above all. It plays amazingly well and looks gorgeous. I can't point what is better to be honest, I had other guitar that were similar (or supposed to be better) quality-wise but this particular CT6 is flawless and I always come back to it. Carvin at its best!

The PRSi I had were just behind this one though.

Here's a pic :


----------



## WestOfSeven (Jul 22, 2014)

My 1990 sl1 soloist.

Theres something special about this one. Must just be a combination of lucking out on some good wood and the builder taking some extra time. I've owned way too many usa jacksons and this one is the best for some reason. It'd be perfect if it was a 7. I was actually considering sending it to jackson so they could build me a duplicate just with 7 strings 

Everyone that plays it is like  and promptly offers to buy it.


----------



## karjim (Jul 22, 2014)

Fender Strat 72'....You just have to make a bend with a delay and that's it...You're in heaven 

Dean USA Rusty 7...OMG 
The fastest ax I've ever played and I have 4 great Ibbys from the 90's.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 22, 2014)

(Pictured with a Crunch Lab/Liquifire set, but I have a set of Aftermaths in it now)


Probably my Mayones Regius 25th Anniversary. I have sold and the bought it back for top dollar three times now.. I didn't learn my lesson the first two times, I guess. I don't think I can be without it at this point. The neck is absolutely perfect, and the action is lower than I thought was ever possible in a guitar. The tone is extremely unique - it's overall rather quiet for an electric, which isn't usually my thing, but the clean tones are very even, distorted rhythms are well articulated and just punchy enough, but the lead voicing is the most unique I've ever had in a guitar. I'm going to have to record some stuff to share with you guys, as there is no good way to describe it. 

Otherwise, a few Prestiges I used to have will forever be on my "why the H did I sell that?" list, including my old RGA-321F, RG-1570, and RGT-3120.

Also, to the OP: I think your Eclipse is 1 of only 6, and I used to have one as well - if I can add one more guitar to this list, it would be that one. I was in love with it, but I ended up giving my buddy a deal on it when his dad passed away and he has had it ever since. I had a Lundgren M6 in the bridge and it was the most savage sounding guitar ever.


----------



## Albionic (Jul 22, 2014)

my favorite was a 90's ibanez rg i played in a shop once it had a pink flame top and a hsh pickup layout and no scratchplate. I don't remeber the exact model but it was only about £500 so probably not one of the high end ibbys. i spent hours playing that guitar the shop owner was a cool guy so he didn't mind i always felt i could play things on it i couldn't with other ones in the shop. i was a student so was too broke to buy it. I still think about that guitar.


----------



## coldandhomeless (Jul 22, 2014)

ill never buy anything other than the mij ibanez rg520qs ever again... in fact im selling everything else off to get more of them! so far i have four... mahagony bodies sapale tops, origional edge, super wizard necks with the bubinga strip... have three brown and a blue. just amazazazazing!


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 22, 2014)

My esp eclipse


----------



## brett8388 (Jul 22, 2014)

For a 7 string, I'm partial to my GR's.


----------



## Orzech (Jul 22, 2014)

Surprisingly quite a lot Ibanez fans here...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 22, 2014)

my uv7bk,which needs a refret as I played it till the frets went flat,2nd go's to a original RG550.


----------



## Meddl (Jul 22, 2014)

My Mayones Setius GTM6!! 
(However, i'd really like to try out a Regius in the near future)


----------



## cardinal (Jul 22, 2014)

Good to see some Tom Anderson love in here. For me, it probably is an '88 Tom Anderson Grand Am Lam (precursor to the Drop Top). The perfect balance of warmth, snap, sustain, and resonance. 

I'm tempted to say that a UV7BK is the best guitar I've ever played (even over my old Anderson), but I'm probably still in the honeymoon phase with it. But wow is this thing really special.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jul 22, 2014)

Definitely my Sandstorm SC58. The Pernambuco neck is just ridiculous in terms of tone, feel, and sustain. It was the Raspberry for a good year, but this has definitely taken it's place. May change though, as I'll receive another Pernambuco necked guitar today .


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 22, 2014)

My favorite is easily my aquaburst Avenger. It's got the best feeling neck, fret access, tuning stability, etc. out of any guitar I've ever touched. It's pretty diverse when it comes to features, and you can get stupid amounts of tones out of it. The sustainiac is delightful, and it's got a great sound to it. Whether it's on it's own, or paired with the bridge pickup. The finish is pretty damn unique, and the Avenger shape is just something I fell in love with out of nowhere. If I had to keep one guitar, it'd be this one. It's one of my most recent guitar purchases, but the honeymoon phase has passed, and I still prefer it over all else. Everything I write that's in D standard is recorded with this guitar. Everything I record was first played on this guitar in D standard before transposing it down to whatever the song calls for. The heaps of progress I've made on my EP is all thanks to this guitar, and I'd be devastated if anything ever happened to it.


----------



## protest (Jul 22, 2014)

Hopefully my Tom Anderson Angel, if I ever manage to get the funds together to order one.

I played an Anderson Tele with Jumbo frets, and I remember saying out loud "Why is this so easy? This doesn't make sense, it shouldn't be this easy." His pickups are fantastic as well, I haven't played any BKP stuff, but my guess is that the experience is probably similar. His stuff is pure witchcraft.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 22, 2014)

Two best guitars I've played in my life so far were at this local music shop a few years ago. One being a Silverburst Les Paul Custom, which is one of my dream guitars, the other being a PRS Custom 24.


----------



## Blitzie (Jul 22, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Also, to the OP: I think your Eclipse is 1 of only 6, and I used to have one as well - if I can add one more guitar to this list, it would be that one. I was in love with it, but I ended up giving my buddy a deal on it when his dad passed away and he has had it ever since. I had a Lundgren M6 in the bridge and it was the most savage sounding guitar ever.



I've heard a ton of rumors about my guitar

I know it's part of a limited run that ESP did special for DrumCityGuitarLand and I've heard it's one of 3, 5, 6, and 10. I wish I had more specifics but when I contacted ESP about it, all they would tell me is that they made "a few" for DCGL.

Honestly, I love the mystery and knowing it's rare as all hell. Makes me love it even more <3


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 22, 2014)

My GT...the one on the right. I have and have had a lot of guitars....most of them have come and gone but this one goes nowhere. It's the perfect blend of blues and metal and currently has a hand wound PAF replica set in it, was made to my specs and built by a friend. Too many good reasons to keep it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 22, 2014)

absolutorigin said:


> Definitely my Sandstorm SC58. The Pernambuco neck is just ridiculous in terms of tone, feel, and sustain. It was the Raspberry for a good year, but this has definitely taken it's place. May change though, as I'll receive another Pernambuco necked guitar today .



Dude, that is sinful....... Aaaaaah 

What is the Pernambuco neck? I have never heard if that.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Jul 22, 2014)

I haven't had masses of experience, owning a grand total of five guitars in my life, but my current Ibanez RGD421 is of great sentimental value to me, as it frankly restored my love for playing guitar after a string of bad experiences with previous instruments. It was only £400, but I love it to bits.


----------



## DaemonRage (Jul 22, 2014)

Ibanez '91 RG770. Sold it to a buddy in '97 because I really needed the money... and it's still his main guitar so many years later!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jul 22, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Dude, that is sinful....... Aaaaaah
> 
> What is the Pernambuco neck? I have never heard if that.




If you listen to Paul and his marketing its "uh the wood they uh, make thirty-five thousand dollar violin bows out of ." 

While they do indeed make violin bows out of this wood, I don't care about that. My first thought was if it's such a great tone wood, then why didn't they make the actual violins out of it? But having played violin myself for many years, I do feel the spruce, maple combo is probably essential to the acoustic properties, high end and overall sweetness of the tone.

It's a Brazilian wood, with a sound that's unique to its own. I didn't believe the hype at first, but having tried a few of these guitars with this wood, I am believer. It's probably not worth it to buy a new Collection Series PRS with this wood as it's just too pricey (no longer available on Private Stocks), but I bought this used so it wasn't too bad. 

Hard to describe the tone, but it almost takes the best of mahogany, maple, with a hint of the rosewood smoothness. The sustain is the best part though, even when played clean it just rings forever.


----------



## kamello (Jul 22, 2014)

Orzech said:


> Surprisingly quite a lot Ibanez fans here...



what's exactly surprising of that in this forum? 


anyways, right now I can think of

-.EBMM JP6: love the narrow and thin neck, havent played anything similar to it, the attention to detail is insane, and the Mystic Dream finish is just sick in person

-.Gibson SG standart, 50ties profile: badass riff machine

-.Ibby RGA 321: it never has failed me, neck is thin, and it's a beauty, what's not about to love?  (mention for the RG 3120, favourite Floating-Trem Ibby ever)

-.ESP M-ll, and LTD AW-7 (and ESP/LTD overall, never played a bad guitar aside from a dud SC and their lower ranges)

and oddly enough, I LOVED a Squier Telecaster I played recently, the thing just screamed under high-gain , I'll love to own one with quality hardware one day


----------



## will_shred (Jul 22, 2014)

Orzech said:


> Surprisingly quite a lot Ibanez fans here...



You're not from around these parts are ya' stranger?

The best guitar I've played was a 1979 Ibanez MC500. A very underrated Ibanez line.


----------



## pondman (Jul 22, 2014)

Jem 7VWH takes some beating for me + a Fender John5 sig I just got.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 22, 2014)

pondman said:


> Jem 7VWH takes some beating.



Yes, yes it does...


----------



## MatthewK (Jul 22, 2014)

All things considered it would definitely be the Squier Classic Vibe '60s Stratocaster.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jul 22, 2014)

My 1994 Custom22 B-Stock.


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2014)

This is a toughy for me. Best I've *ever* played was a Tom Anderson drop top, felt like I wasn't even trying to play it.

Best I've owned is probably still a tie between my ESP Eclipse's and my PRS SC245, they're completely different beasts but are both the pinnacle of craftsmanship and attention to detail to me


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 22, 2014)

It was an MIJ Caparison Dellinger II.

It played so incredibly well, I used it for 2-3 gigs. I wish it was mine!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 22, 2014)

My MIJ Tokai PRS copy is up there, and my dad's '76 Iceman and 80s MIJ Tele (pink paisley, no less) are awesome.

I've also played a Music Man JP6 and a Tom Anderson Drop Top which were awesome, and a few CS Fenders - the best of those being a '51 Nocaster relic with a neck the size of a telegraph pole. And a battered old early 70s Les Paul Custom, that was f'n magnificent.

The one I'm most familiar with and "know" the best though, is this. Had it about four years.





It's temperamental, having had lots of issues with the electronics. And it's a Gibson, so I'm always a little worried about the strength of the headstock. But it's super light, resonates like a tuning fork and plays like a dream. It's got an amazing neck, and I just really love the feel of it. It's really loud unplugged, AND has super-loud pickups mounted high up, so it screams plugged in. It feels alive whenever I play it. And it makes me look like a wanky 1970s rock star 

I love it. Probably wouldn't gig it though.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 22, 2014)

Esp horizons


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Jul 22, 2014)

Played one of these at RiffCityGuitarOutlet 






Played insanely well, if only it wasn't like $4 grand.


----------



## Blitzie (Jul 22, 2014)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Played insanely well, if only it wasn't like $4 grand.



I feel your pain, bro.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 23, 2014)

I played a blue, used, bare-bone Carvin dc127 at a music store once and it was just so easy to play. I would have snatched it if I hadn't been so low on funds at the time. It was better in every way than a PRS or Ibanez prestige twice the price, but you all know that. I also really like the feel of an older JP7, it just plays super smooth while still feeling "real" ('know whadda mean?), but I didn't care much for the look or sound of it.

Then there's my trusty Gibby that probably doesn't play that great to anyone but me, but it's the benchmark by which I judge all guitars.


----------



## Lakortha (Jul 23, 2014)

So far the best guitar I have ever played is an Ibanez RG770FM made in 2001. I found this one second hand in the UK for £450 so I couldn't help but have it. I love how thin and slick the neck is, the rosewood board never really feels dry either. I seem to abuse it a bit and all it does is keeps loving me back. I have a love-hate relationship with the Lo-Pro Edge as well, hate maintaining it but love it when it works. This guitar was my first guitar where I started to appreciate craftsmanship as well, so whilst I have brought and sold other guitars, this beauty is going to the grave with me.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Jul 23, 2014)

It's the love of my life. haha


----------



## vilk (Jul 23, 2014)

I used to have a MiJ Jackson DKMG Dinky, and it had EMGs in it so the tone was... well at the time I thought it was decent but now not so much. But the way it played was unreal. I picked up that guitar randomly at GC and started playing a song I had been practicing, and I was magically able to play it perfectly, even though I never had before. I didn't understand how or why I could play better on that guitar because it didn't feel so drastically different from any other bolt-on maple neck... but it was a dream. And the hockeystock was pretty ....ing BA. .... you Jackson give me hockeystock or give me death screw the new headstocks.


----------



## ninn (Jul 23, 2014)

My favorite is my ebony Les Paul Custom. No wonder why it's called the fretless wonder. Now my Ibanez feels like it has rail road ties for frets.

A close, close 2nd are my two RR-2 Gary Kramer Guitars. The necks are shred-able, without being toothpick thin like Ibanez and have great fretwork. I'm constantly picking one of these two up.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 23, 2014)

This one.


----------



## t_rod (Jul 25, 2014)

Has to be my JP7. Was hooked on EBMM since I first held one in a GC while out of town several years ago. When the time came to spend the money on a quality guitar I couldn't find a single Ibby, PRS, Gibson, etc... that felt as good. Ordered up a Bali Burst JP12 and I haven't looked back. The unfinished neck on the JP7, light weight, and forearm scoop really make it a joy to play even more so than the 12.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 26, 2014)

ESP Horizon was my stock answer and I largely stand by it, but my Jackson SL1 was just love at first touch. I absolutely love this guitar and have neither played or owned a guitar before that I immediately touched and became one with. It's absolutely amazing and I don't do it justice, but I'm probably never giving it up. 

The dark horse that deserves mention in my book, my LTD Elite M-II. Plays absolutely amazingly. 
But the SL1 wins all. I've played expensive PRS guitars, not my cup of tea. A nice Fender is a nice Fender, but not my go to. And I never pass up the chance to play a Les Paul Traditional II, but I still currently don't and don't foresee owning one.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 26, 2014)

Props to EBMM as well. I've played some lovely JPs, but nothing caught my fancy enough to start offloading guitars to buy one.


----------



## warpedsoul (Jul 26, 2014)

The most expensive guitar I've spent any amount of time with is a Gibson Les Paul Studio. With that said, the Schecter Blackjack SLS series is my favorite. Not saying there isn't better out there, as I'm sure there is, but the SLS is the best bang for the buck. In fact, it would take an absolute killer guitar to even get me to reconsider a SLS.


----------



## skydizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

OlisDead said:


> Played/owned a LOT of different brands (PRS, Mayones, ESP, Ibanez, BRJ, BlacKat, Caparison, EBMM, Schecter, Suhr etc. I even played a Blackmachine once) but the best is still my Carvin CT6 faded denim. I've had several Carvins too and I don't know why but this one stands above all. It plays amazingly well and looks gorgeous. I can't point what is better to be honest, I had other guitar that were similar (or supposed to be better) quality-wise but this particular CT6 is flawless and I always come back to it. Carvin at its best!
> 
> The PRSi I had were just behind this one though.
> 
> Here's a pic :


Dude that top is gorgeous!


----------



## skydizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

Mine would be a toss up between my CU24 andCE22. I think once I ditch the blackouts, the CU24 will win, but there's just something about the CE 22 that I love.


----------



## Shimme (Jul 26, 2014)

The best guitar I've ever played is probably a tie between this beat-to-hell LP Custom. The satin was worn down, there were a dings allover the body and it was clear that this had been someone's baby. Incidentally, I played it through the best setup I've ever heard - Rev F dual rectifier into a huge VHT (now fryette) Deliverance 4*12 loaded with eminence wizards and legends. Un-be-freaking-lievable.

Played a used MIK Schecter tempest about a week ago though that came close and was a steal at 300 (give or take) bucks. If you happen to be at Roots Music in Lincoln NE check it out.

And the only *oh my gawd* instrument that I actually own isn't a guitar  
This Thursday I just put down the last of the layaway for a used Warwick Taranis. Sure it's got some small dents and scratches on the back, but the work on it, the feel of the wood in your hand (try Ovangkol, you will jot be disappointed!!!), that stunning swamp ash and how every note just sings and makes you feel _powerful_ is addicting.
I really should do a NBD


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 26, 2014)

Ibanez JEM77


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 26, 2014)

vigier sl


----------



## d_byrne23 (Jul 26, 2014)

I sold my ESP Eclipse soon after I got it to downsize my gear and recently I have been doing eveything I can to find a good deal on a used one. There was something about that guitar that I really didn't realize it had until I got rid of it...I played a ltd ec1000 the other day at the store hoping I could convince myself to buy one of those and it wasn't even close!

Definitely going to find a used one and baby it for sure!


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Jul 26, 2014)

My Ibby RGT3020. I've played $5000 customs that don't play or sound as good as my Ibanez. My Ibby USA custom really wants to be played in Eb. It already played good but really came to life when I set it up for Eb. I really want a custom Roscoe though.


----------



## JmCastor (Jul 26, 2014)

Absolute best was a Gibson melody Maker that the tech at GC had just setup (thing was freaking ancient) and that thing had an ungodly action! i wish i could describe it but it was truly effortless to play that thing (you could not bend a note though, would fret out on the smallest bend).

Coming at a close second are a tie between a Tom Anderson and a Suhr that i got to play at Dan's Guitars recently. The Tom Anderson had the edge just a bit on playability but the Suhr had tone for days (and i swear you can look at the frets on a suhr forever and be trapped in their rounded, Stainless steel goodness


----------



## StevenC (Jul 26, 2014)

I've played some fabulous guitars, so I'll have to give a list.

Paul's Masvidalien, Strandbergs #31 and #44
Quilt top Blackmachine F8, very koa B7, koa B2 with I think cocobolo fretboard, and ebony B2 with I think oak fretboard
Schecter Custom Shop 007 30 fret
'68 Les Paul Custom with the finish removed to look like Mick Ronson's
The TAM100 I played was a bit broken, but it left a hell of an impression


----------



## xxx128 (Jul 28, 2014)

My LTD M-10. It is as good if not better than any expensive 4000$ ESP guitars.
PLays real good, why pay more?


----------



## Rawkmann (Jul 28, 2014)

In '98 or '99 a music shop near me had a beautiful quilted blue Tom Anderson Drop Top with a Floyd. I still remember how much they wanted, it was $1400. Of course being still in or fresh out of high school it might as well have been a million dollars. I might kill someone to have that guitar.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 28, 2014)

Probably my Prs CE22. There's been others but this one has stuck with me so it must be the best from what I can remember.


----------



## Andless (Aug 4, 2014)

My two Gary Kramer Turbulence guitars continue to amaze me. 









They may not be the ultimate high end guitars but ergonomics and fret access adds up to fantastic playability! Playing these exclusively for 1.5 years makes traditional shapes feel awkward and clumsy.

Too bad Leo Scala doesn't seem to design these any more.

Close contender will be EBMM Majesty... But just bought a jp6, can't afford the majesty right now!


----------



## JP7 (Aug 6, 2014)

Again since it's personal! My MMCW Mayones! I was working the Civilized World Booth/Mayones they were in the same space and I was told to tune all of the Mayones one morning and this guitar one me over fair and square. I came in early that day so I could tune the instruments but have time to hear the difference between all these exotic woods and bridge types and I fell in love with Claro + Ash + and maple fretboard and neck and schaller hannes bridge. It was bright but the sustain was singing and sweet. I never had a guitar strike me so quickly that we were meant to be together hahaha! It's was so many firsts for me it was crazy I always like flamed maple tops and I always ... but this guitar broke so many rules for me and my first NAMM brought me something really special. I even have another Mayones 7 string that amaziiiinnngggg but this 6 string guy is very special sentimental and tone wise everything I go for I always play it. It's like the only guitar I own I feel like!


----------



## Black43 (Aug 6, 2014)

An Ibanez RG770 in Lazer Blue, owned by nt former guitar teacher. That thing was impossibly good. Action was perfect. Only niggle was that the term had actually shifted to the left, making using the high E string... Difficult. It didn't matter. I knew no human could have made a machine that great.
Close second is my Premium, a bit less focused, tight and poised than the 770. Kinda like if the first one had let itself go a little bit, it would have felt like this. It still plays amazing though! (there may be a hint of bias in that)


----------



## wespaul (Aug 6, 2014)

I play a wide variety of music, so it's hard to narrow it down to just one guitar. The best rock/metal guitar I've ever played was a Caparison Horus. The quality and craftsmanship was perfect and it sounded amazing. I literally defected to Caparison in one night after being a strict ESP guy for 14 years. 

But still, the best guitar I've ever played, bar none, has to be the Eric Johnson signature strat. No, it doesn't do metal, but it does just about everything else perfectly. More importantly, the way it feels and sounds inspires me. It's my go-to guitar for writing, practicing, and recording. I now understand why the necks off this strat get parted out on eBay for 700 - 1000 regularly. That quartersawn maple neck has spoiled me. I will sell my house before I ever sell my EJ strat. Possibly my first born son, too.


----------



## SandyRavage (Aug 6, 2014)

My 80s Tom Anderson Partscaster. Almost sold her as well, but literally she is so perfect and every single one of the details is right.

Really need to find some more vintage TA parts and put together another.


----------



## Luafcm (Aug 6, 2014)

2006 Jackson KV2. Feels and plays amazing, hardware is nothing but high quality. It's a bit thinner than my other jacksons, and has smaller frets. Both of these lend themselves to my playing


----------



## Ianus (Aug 6, 2014)

The best guitar I've ever played was an instrument by Frank Hartung, he won the German Instrument Maker Price with exactly this guitar this year on the Musik Messe in Frankfurt.


----------



## tomjut (Aug 6, 2014)

Meddl said:


> My Mayones Setius GTM6!!
> (However, i'd really like to try out a Regius in the near future)



Same here, best guitar I ever played for sure!


----------



## ibanice (Aug 6, 2014)

Easily the best thing I've ever played


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 6, 2014)

For me, it's a tie between a BC Rich Warlock Deluxe (the older NT one with a quadmatic bridge) and a polar white BC Rich IT series Speed V.


----------



## rjg3000 (Aug 6, 2014)

This is hard to answer for me. I'd say one of them would definitely be a custom Breedlove Acoustic I played one time. The neck was glorious and the fretwork was unbelievably nice. One of the loudest acoustics I've ever played as well. This isn't it, but it was similar to this:






Best electric would have to be an old black 80's strat that I played. I don't know what made it so amazing to me. Nothing specific about it was any different than any other strat. It just had this sort of vibe that made it really amazing to play.


----------



## JerichoCheng (Aug 6, 2014)

PRS / Blackmachine B6
Mayones Regius / EBMM BFR 7


----------



## Thorerges (Aug 6, 2014)

Mayones Regius.


----------



## Kreml (Aug 7, 2014)

My Ibanez K7-FB really comes close, but i had this old 1980 ESP Mirage Custom, with a ESP hum and a slanted ESP single coil in the neck, i have never heard anything like it.. Its ESP humbucker just sounded so massive and clear, and the neck was super comfy, it had this weird uneven string spacing which you didnt notice unless you looked down the neck, maybe you guys can tell me more about it?

Unfortunately it also had a weird licenced ESP Floyd Rose which have been out of production for decades, and it was broken in many ways, so i parted with it for almost nothing.

Found a picture of it


----------



## Casper777 (Aug 7, 2014)

My Suhr Modern Carve top is still hard to beat!!! Nothing bad to say about this guitar really...


----------



## Daeniel (Aug 7, 2014)

A pre-factory PRS Custom24 from a friend of mine. Unfuc*in'believable!


----------



## Stick (Aug 7, 2014)

Definitely my old Ibanez S Prestige s5470. I regret selling that guitar every day of my life.


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 8, 2014)

My Tom Anderson Cobra S. Smoothest and most resonant guitar I have/played. My KxK is pretty sweet too.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 8, 2014)

Tough to narrow it down but let's try.
6 string modern category-
BRJ custom 



a real close 2nd, Skervesen custom-



Classic/vintage vibe (aka non metal)
Fender CS 69 strat



7 string category, KXK prototype


----------



## FrashyFroo (Aug 9, 2014)

Easy. A couple of months ago I went to a guy's house to try out a guitar I wanted to buy from him. I'd checked his facebook before and on his account were a couple of pics of him playing some sort of superstrat (in the style of the modern custom builders à la blackwater, skervesen...). When i got there he gave me the guitar I was interested in and I played it for a while. Afterwards we got talking about guitars (this dude owned tons of high-end stuff, both guitars and amps). I asked him about the guitar he was playing in his fb pics. The guitar he pulled out was the best guitar I have ever played and possibly ever will play. It was... almost magical. It played like a dream, felt amazing (despite having a thicker neck than you'd expect on this type of guitar), the action was wonderful and to top it of, it was the clearest sounding guitar you could imagine. You could hear every note perfectly and chords sounded incredibly defined. 

The guitar was a .........,In case you've never heard of Patrick, I believe he's a luthier from Switzerland. He only builds a few guitars every year and uses only what he considers to be the best materials. The guitar I played had BKP rebel yells, sperzel locking tuners, a schaller hannes bridge,... but what was truly special about it was the myrtlewood top. It was apparently made using a reclaimed piece of myrtlewood and looked absolutely stunning. The whole guitar was oiled. 


Chances are, you'll never even come across one of .........'s guitars but if you do...buy it, just buy it.

edit: Apparently the site doesn't accept his name o.0


----------



## rjg3000 (Aug 10, 2014)

FrashyFroo said:


> Easy. A couple of months ago I went to a guy's house to try out a guitar I wanted to buy from him. I'd checked his facebook before and on his account were a couple of pics of him playing some sort of superstrat (in the style of the modern custom builders à la blackwater, skervesen...). When i got there he gave me the guitar I was interested in and I played it for a while. Afterwards we got talking about guitars (this dude owned tons of high-end stuff, both guitars and amps). I asked him about the guitar he was playing in his fb pics. The guitar he pulled out was the best guitar I have ever played and possibly ever will play. It was... almost magical. It played like a dream, felt amazing (despite having a thicker neck than you'd expect on this type of guitar), the action was wonderful and to top it of, it was the clearest sounding guitar you could imagine. You could hear every note perfectly and chords sounded incredibly defined.
> 
> The guitar was a .........,In case you've never heard of Patrick, I believe he's a luthier from Switzerland. He only builds a few guitars every year and uses only what he considers to be the best materials. The guitar I played had BKP rebel yells, sperzel locking tuners, a schaller hannes bridge,... but what was truly special about it was the myrtlewood top. It was apparently made using a reclaimed piece of myrtlewood and looked absolutely stunning. The whole guitar was oiled.
> 
> ...



I have a friend in a far away place who owns one of those! He keeps on ranting and raving about it and I have to say, it is absolutely beautiful. I'd probably buy one if I had the cash to throw down. His build times are ridiculous too. 4-8 weeks is what's quoted and my friend got his in 6 weeks time with overnight shipping. I was pretty surprised to hear that, to say the least. Still have yet to try it though!


----------



## yellowv (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't remember why we can't speak of Patrick here anymore, but he was always a good guy and his guitars are amazing. He would certainly be at the top of my list if I was going custom. Dude loves Toblerone too. Lol


----------



## Thrashman (Aug 10, 2014)

Probably a PRS CU24 or a Mayones Custom Regius 8-string.. I'm not very spoiled with access to great guitars


----------



## Fear (Aug 10, 2014)

My Black Limba KxK Sii-7 13001 that is sitting on my lap as I type this. Flawless build quality and playability.


----------



## InFlames235 (Aug 10, 2014)

EBMM JP BFR 6


----------



## mdeeRocks (Aug 12, 2014)

My Ibanez JEM7VWH from 2000. Nothing ever beats it.


----------



## maxdgad (Aug 13, 2014)

My '94 JS600 comes to mind. It had a ton of fret wear and wonky electronics, but tone for days and a neck that made my prestige guitars feel like toys. Once I swapped out all the hardware and electronics it could hold it's own against any guitar. I ended up giving it to my best friend though because he really made the thing sing.


----------



## Aescyr (Aug 17, 2014)

For me it'd be a toss up between my Les Paul Custom and a friend of mines PRS Custom 24. That thing is phenomenal.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Aug 17, 2014)

It's a tie between my PRS CU24 and My Ibby J. Custom.


----------



## sunung1188 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mine's probably a Gibson Les Paul Custom Ebony 2010


----------



## Vigaren (Sep 17, 2014)

I love my ESP horizon! 

But the times I've tried a Mayones Regius and EBMM JP I've just been blown away. Amazing guitars.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Sep 17, 2014)

Squire strat easy, not the good ones the ones straight outta china. Can't compare. Picked it up and was like "woah, I'm totally Steve Vai"


*awaits ban*


----------



## wiretap (Sep 17, 2014)

That's a nice FT Eclipse II! Always GAS'd for those!


----------



## andyjanson (Sep 17, 2014)

My Jackson USA Adrian Smith - but I have high hopes for the Mayones Duvell Elite 7 that I have on order


----------



## Underworld (Apr 9, 2015)

THIS : 







Ibanez J-Custom RG8527. Clear winner for me. A breeze to play!


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 9, 2015)

Can't believe I sold this one, stupid stupid me


----------



## bouVIP (Apr 9, 2015)

Easily my ESP Horizon


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 9, 2015)

Played a late 80s les paul custom. Blew me away. Too bad I don't have a couple extra grand lying around.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 9, 2015)

I posted about my Flying V on page 2, but I should update because it's now even better.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 9, 2015)

I've played so many it's hard to choose just one. I played an early Ibanez MTM1 that stands out as a brilliant guitar. My Ibanez K-7 is absolutely fantastic too, but the smoothest playing, most perfectly set up guitar I ever played was an old Xiphos that I found, pre-owned, in a guitar shop. It was set up in C standard and played like buttah. It was absolutely perfect in terms of string tension, neck relief, action, fret finish etc. A shame I never really gelled with the looks, and in the end I sold it for something else, I can't remember what though.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Apr 9, 2015)

Easily, the best _playing_ guitar I've ever touched was a Charvel San Dimas III.






The only neck that has ever come close to the comfort of this one, was an early model Peavey Wolfgang. It was one of those moments that I recall thinking that "this is exactly how a guitar should feel." It had a sustainer in the neck, a Dimarzio single in the middle, and, most likely, a ToneZone in the bridge. The neck, though, was what made me fall in love with that guitar.

*Edit for verb tense


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2015)

G&L Tribute Superhawk and Washburn Renegade.

Two of the most comfortable necks I've felt so far. And I've played some higher-end Schecter, Gibson, Ibanez, and Charvel stuff.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 9, 2015)

Either the old ESP Jon Donais sig or my old Gibson Faded Cherry Flying V. Both very different but insanely pleasant guitars to play.


----------



## Serenity (Apr 9, 2015)

The guitar i've connected with most is my Ibanez IC400 Iceman. I've had other, far more expensive guitars, but nothing has come close to the feel i get from this.


----------



## Unburdened (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll divide this to two categories: custom shop and production models.
As a preface, I've owned KxK (6DC, 8DC), Jackson (DXMG), Ibanez (RGT42FM, ST100), Schecter (KM-7), and LTD (LTD H-1000) guitars, and I've played a Carvin (DC127) fairly extensively.

Custom shop:
KxK 8DC and KxK 6DC.
The playability, tone, craftsmanship, and generally ingenious design considerations are umatched. I've since traded the 6DC, as its tone was simply not to my taste, but it remains the most well crafted 6 string I've ever played.

I'll never get rid of the 8DC. It's that special. Irreplaceable. 

Production models:
-ESP LTD H-1000 (smurf hat, second era, with EMGs)
-Schecter KM-7
Both of these guitars have excellent quality and playability straight out of the factory with reasonable retail prices and even more reasonable second hand prices. The H-1000 especially is a diamond in the rough (the new 40th anniversary LTD MH seems to be recapturing some of that same magic), and I recommend the purchase of any used example found.


----------



## cdf294 (Apr 9, 2015)

I currently have 3 that play very well and while this one isn't the best of the 3, it's pretty darned close. 
I am going to vote based on perceived value (amount paid vs. playability/feel). 
This is undoubtedly the best playing guitar I own *for the money spent*:


----------



## pahulkster (Apr 10, 2015)

My Ibanez EX170. My first guitar, and it has been with me for twenty years. New pickups, tuners, and refinished neck. Nothing fancy, but it is MY guitar and always will be. I couldn't even tell you the hours on it. Consistently impresses whoever plays it. 

My Gibson LP Traditional is close, but still new. Unbelievable guitar though.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 10, 2015)

Been through a bunch of really nice guitars but these are the best I've come across so far. Rico Jr custom Jekyll , Skervesen Raptor and Fender '59 customshop relic.


Doh! already posted in this thread , well I guess a new group shot.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> G&L Tribute Superhawk and Washburn Renegade.
> 
> Two of the most comfortable necks I've felt so far. And I've played some higher-end Schecter, Gibson, Ibanez, and Charvel stuff.



How was the G&L in comparison to other guitar necks? Because I've heard it was quite a wide neck so I'm hessitant.


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 19, 2015)

The two Vigier Excaliber Originals that i owned were the best guitars i've ever played.
I had a Suhr Pro S4 that was up there, and my Benford half-custom is in the ballpark as well.


----------



## Millul (Apr 19, 2015)

Brian Moore custom MC-1...just incredible.

Also, a custom shop Parker...


----------



## Undivide (Apr 19, 2015)

ESP Horizon and jackson PC 1


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 19, 2015)

I've been blessed with many good guitars in my life. Couldn't say which one is/was THE best playing one but the top trio would be in no special order: 
ESP Viper
Music Man Luke
Amfisound Routa

Take the music man with a grain of salt because it's the last guitar I bought so I have a possible bias there. 

The difference between guitars can be as relevant as you make it though. I like high action for some kind of music and low action for others, some of the guitars I had sounded beautifully but were hell to play, some were awesome to play but couldnt hold a setup for more than three days, or sounded bad, etc. For exemple my Jackson CS plays beautifully but I'm not very keen on the tone, while I like EMG 81 in other guitars.


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 19, 2015)

Best six strings I have played:
PRS 2014 Hollowbody single-cut in Blood Orange
B.C. Rich USA Warlock NT
PRS 2014 P24 quilt top

Best seven strings:
Ibanez RGD 2127z Prestige
Ibanez APEX

Best acoustics:
Alvarez-Yairi DY-45 dreadnought
Taylor 2014 Fall limited blackheart sassafras


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 19, 2015)

A japanese ESP Forest GT. 

God that thing was so awesome.


----------



## burl (Apr 19, 2015)

the most impressive one is my squire bullet series for practicing, really cheap price, like 120$. and i spent like 8$ for adjusting the neck(no re fret, changing bridge, pickups, etc) in china from one of my friend who do this professionally, then it turns out it can perform as good as a in stock suhr(ish). even it still sounds a little bit harsh using distortion and always need to be re adjust the neck(120$....dont judge it too much haha). in some way, i think it plays like my suhr.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 20, 2015)

My Epiphone Goldtop. Played so good that I bought it on the spot within 10 minutes of playing.


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## jahosy (Apr 20, 2015)

Caparison tat 2.


----------



## PBGas (Apr 21, 2015)

I've had a JemFP2 that I recently sold to get something else that I wanted that was absolutely glorious to play.  I sometimes regret selling it but then realize that my RG3727 7 string is on par with the J-Customs that I had a few years back.  The other one that is absolutely amazing to play is my Gibson Alex Lifeson Axcess.  It's like an old friend.


----------



## yuri_1973 (Mar 8, 2017)

Vigier Excalibur Original .... tried and buyed it immediately, ... just blasted off whichever guitar had tried before


----------



## absolutorigin (Mar 9, 2017)

Holy necrobump Batman!


----------



## JD27 (Mar 9, 2017)

Haha, so weird seeing this thread. I now own the Single Rec in the OPs picture and I also own an Eclipse from that DCGL run.


----------



## cslushy (Mar 16, 2017)

Probably a jp15 or majesty. Musicman necks are just too perfect imo. I also tried a .strandberg* once and was blown away by how great the endurneck profile feels.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 16, 2017)

JD27 said:


> Haha, so weird seeing this thread. I now own the Single Rec in the OPs picture and I also own an Eclipse from that DCGL run.





Started reading cause I didn't remember the thread, saw it was him and was all "hey, I remember that amp".


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Mar 17, 2017)

Probably a Majesty. Played like magic. I hated the way it looked, but it sounded great and played better. I sold it


----------



## Blitzie (Mar 18, 2017)

JD27 said:


> Haha, so weird seeing this thread. I now own the Single Rec in the OPs picture and I also own an Eclipse from that DCGL run.





steinmetzify said:


> Started reading cause I didn't remember the thread, saw it was him and was all "hey, I remember that amp".



Hey guys!  
I hope you're loving the Single Rec!


----------



## oppgulp (Mar 18, 2017)

My Jackson KE1. Plays better than my other Jacksons and my LPC.


----------

